# Fiber Supplements...



## 19856 (Jul 12, 2005)

What kind of fiber supplements are good.. basically what kind has the least amount of bloating and gas? I am sensitive to fiber and just wanted to know if anyone else is as well.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some people are bothered by fiber, and it may not matter which kind.Citrucel and Fibercon are fibers that are supposed to be non-fermentable.Not sure of the fermentability of Benefiber or Acacia fiber, but some people do well on either of those.The most common fermentable fiber is psyllium also called isphagula.K.


----------



## 19856 (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks Kath,I will look into either Citrucel or Fibercon to see what works best for me. Need something to bind my bowels.


----------



## cat crazy (Jan 28, 2002)

Kath MI have just started taking Acacia gum fiber ordered it from Heather's website. It has no specific taste so easy to take and not gritty and mixes well with anything. The stools seem to be just slightly better formed but the gassiness is terrible. Just saw your post above about fermentable fiber and wonder if it is causing excess gas. Used to take psyllium before but it is too glue like and was not doing anything for d but was not giving excess gas.


----------

